# How do i post/comment



## Iamhere (Aug 13, 2019)

I am having a hard time posting and commenting on posts. Please help!


----------



## rugswept (May 8, 2019)

you had to post here first. an admin will see your post and clear you to post elsewhere on this forum. 
welcome to TAM. this is a very helpful site.


----------



## Iamhere (Aug 13, 2019)

Yes! It works now 🙂


----------

